# What are you paying for commerical plow insurance?



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

Tell me what state your from, and how much coverage you have and what it cost?


----------



## Meatplow (Oct 2, 2009)

State: Mass
Coverage: 1 Million USD
My payment: 4,000 USD

Commercial Coverage for 1 truck. 
2004 Chevy Silverado 2500HD 6.0L


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

State: MI
G.L. 1 mil = $1100
Com Truck ins(plowing) = x2 trucks $1200 for 6 months


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

State: PA
G.L. 2 mil = $710
Com Truck ins(plowing) = x2 trucks $2400 for 12 months
Farm Family


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Colorado
2 mil in G.L. + Vehicle Insurance (2 trucks)
$2100 a year


----------



## finishline (Oct 21, 2008)

New York

GL - $1,200
CL - $1,800

_______________________

Staten Island Snow Removal


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Funny, I just opened my bill 5 minutes ago.......

GL $550 (1 million)
Comm auto (1 million) (with multiple drivers for loaders and skids) $670

Hey from the looks at the other rates, at least theres ONE good thing about living in Maine!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

2 mil com auto and liability on the 1 truck below, $9300/yr


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

Mick76;859285 said:


> Funny, I just opened my bill 5 minutes ago.......
> 
> GL $550 (1 million)
> Comm auto (1 million) (with multiple drivers for loaders and skids) $670
> ...


I have to agree with you I'm just waiting to see the the bill from taxachussets:crying:


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

MN
2 mil GL 
1 mil auto, 6 trucks, 2 skids, misc..
1 mil excess umbrella
$2000 per year


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

First Post

PA
GL 1mill- 526 year
Comm- about 2k year


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

musclecarboy;859398 said:


> 2 mil com auto and liability on the 1 truck below, $9300/yr


@ that price I would just collect welfare LOL


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

For Plowing insurance: 
2 Mil General Aggregate
1 Mil Each Occurrence 
For Commercial Auto:
500k Each Accident
250k Each Person

$1600 Total for the two trucks down below.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

musclecarboy;859398 said:


> 2 mil com auto and liability on the 1 truck below, $9300/yr


DUDE....

Get a new agent....

Your nuts....or have a lot of accidents while plowing snow.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

BladeScape;859832 said:


> DUDE....
> 
> Get a new agent....
> 
> Your nuts....or have a lot of accidents while plowing snow.


18 years old, 3 tickets 4 accidents and a license suspension.....


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow!
ohio GL + Com truck. 1200/yr
24/ no tickets no accidents!


----------



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Utah
GL. $500 yr
2 trucks ins. $1900 yr

01 dodge ext. 2500 5.9L 9.5 fisher extremeV stainless
99 ford reg. cab 2500 V10 8.5 fisher extremeV stainless
31yrs old no accidents no tickets no claims. Well one speeding ticket when I was 16


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

London, Ontario
First year plower
1mill GL $1460 CDN yr.

1 truck as listed below.


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

I was quoted $1500.00/yr for 2mill commercial ins.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Indiana
$775 1 mil GL
$500 commerical auto

my subs pay only $350 for a GL policy through my agent, and its for subs only, my GL policy is for business owners, which is why it's more.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

truck in signature 610 and year 1mil liability


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

CT=

$575/year
covers up to 1 million liability.


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone know a good agent in VA?


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

tinffx;863168 said:


> Anyone know a good agent in VA?


I use Erie Insurance as they have been the cheapest for me. I believe they insure in Virgina. here is a link to find an agent near you. Also heard American Family has good rates if you have them in virginia.

Erie Insurance agent search


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome thanks. They do VA and have an office right near mine so I can check them out tomorrow.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

whats insurance??


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Adam I got a place in weymouth to use.. You run your regular truck insurance and they add on a commercial snow policy. 300/600 800 bucks for the year.


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

Santry426;865722 said:


> Adam I got a place in weymouth to use.. You run your regular truck insurance and they add on a commercial snow policy. 300/600 800 bucks for the year.


Thanks for the heads up but I just got the The insurance today


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

State MASS
commercial insurance 1300.00
Snow plow insurance 855.00
coverage 1 mil


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

mrwinter;867774 said:


> State MASS
> commercial insurance 1300.00
> Snow plow insurance 855.00
> coverage 1 mil


Damn let it snow then to recoop the money! I got that truck so any time you wana show me some tricks with strobes lemme know


----------



## TSB Group (Nov 3, 2009)

That is just insane! Move the the states!



ScottPA;859830 said:


> @ that price I would just collect welfare LOL


----------



## mrwinter (Jul 30, 2009)

Santry426;868618 said:


> Damn let it snow then to recoop the money! I got that truck so any time you wana show me some tricks with strobes lemme know


sure no problem you bring the beer


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ohio:
GL 1Mil policy 400.00/yr
CL 1 Mil Full coverage 1000/yr


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

mrwinter;870847 said:


> sure no problem you bring the beer


Haha works for me Shoot me a PM with your number...


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

About what you guys are paying per year we pay per month for GL, Vehicles not counting WC


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

mullis56;883172 said:


> About what you guys are paying per year we pay per month for GL, Vehicles not counting WC


GL= 63.00 dwnpmt, 11.00mo. Somewhere arround there.


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

Illinois
GL 1 Mil $356


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

Alaska. GL 1Mil is $660/ yr. full coverage comm auto $1200 yr.
Avg one ticket a year for enjoying my Porsche


----------



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sno Biz;884370 said:


> Illinois
> GL 1 Mil $356


where from? waht insurer?


----------



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually got mine finally. 1mil/2mil for $610 a year


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

musclecarboy;859398 said:


> 2 mil com auto and liability on the 1 truck below, $9300/yr


and you still make money?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

musclecarboy;859945 said:


> 18 years old, 3 tickets 4 accidents and a license suspension.....


Do you even make a profit? Sounds like plowing might just be a hobby for you right now.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Banksy;903505 said:


> Do you even make a profit? Sounds like plowing might just be a hobby for you right now.


Haha, seems impossible to make money with that rate. Have to make almost 1k a month just to cover insurance.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Utah
$900 2 mil GL
$4000 3 trucks 1 mil liability no colission


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

musclecarboy;859398 said:


> 2 mil com auto and liability on the 1 truck below, $9300/yr


:yow!: jesus!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

deicepro;859821 said:


> MN
> 2 mil GL
> 1 mil auto, 6 trucks, 2 skids, misc..
> 1 mil excess umbrella
> $2000 per year


Who is your insurance through??


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

$2M Business Liability (Umbrella) $642/yr State Farm
(plus truck insurance)


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anybody know what the rates are for New Jersey?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

hairygary;863188 said:


> I use Erie Insurance as they have been the cheapest for me. I believe they insure in Virgina. here is a link to find an agent near you. Also heard American Family has good rates if you have them in virginia.
> 
> Erie Insurance agent search


i use erie as well. there a great company with great rates for ny


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a agent. Looking for 1mil coverage and comercial insurance for my 250. No accidents or tickets. Anyone have someone good to reccomend? I'm in RI


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

musclecarboy;859945 said:


> 18 years old, 3 tickets 4 accidents and a license suspension.....


Holy Ch!t!!!


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

GL for snow $2500.00

1994 chev 2500 no collision $2,000.00
2003 chev 2500 collision $3,000.00

GL for roofing PRICELESS! lol

this is for Toronto Ontario no claims/ tickets/ accidents and I am in my forty's

anyone know of a better deal around here???


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

musclecarboy;859398 said:


> 2 mil com auto and liability on the 1 truck below, $9300/yr





musclecarboy;859945 said:


> 18 years old, 3 tickets 4 accidents and a license suspension.....


HOLY *****! that's expensive and those are alot of accidents for an 18 year old!

I got 5 Mill Commercial
Both truck below with Full coverage
just over $6000/yr

AND i got 1 MAJOR speeding conviction and 1 minor.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

NJ

2mil GL snow -$1500 per year, but I get hit with a few surcharges that bring it to 1750
Comm auto- $2600

2mil GL landscaping $686


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im paying $900 1 mil general for plowing only


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

rooferdave;981564 said:


> GL for snow $2500.00
> 
> 1994 chev 2500 no collision $2,000.00
> 2003 chev 2500 collision $3,000.00
> ...


Ain't that the freakin truth! These rates posted by most guys for plowing are dirt cheap compared to what roofing insurance is. And people wonder why roofs are so expensive?


----------

